# Discharge on day 147



## HBB (Apr 29, 2020)

Hi! We have a first time freshening Boer doe on day 147 after being put in with our buck (not sure that they bred that day, she was in with him for two weeks so could be up to 14 days later that she’s due) she has grown significantly and seemed very obviously pregnant. She is acting completely normal, eating, etc, shape has changed in the last week, hip bones are more prominent and her belly isn’t sticking out to the sides quite as much. She has very little if any udder formation that I can tell and I found this discharge going on when feeding this afternoon. Any ideas??


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Once in a while they have some bloody discharge but are fine. But I would keep an eye on her in case she is aborting.


----------



## brigieboo (Apr 8, 2021)

She could be due any day now then... Keep an eye on her, my FF this past spring didn't develop any udder until during/after her kid was born....I actually wasn't thinking she was prego lol usually when I see discharge before a kid is born tho it's whitish.... Just keep an eye on her!


----------



## brigieboo (Apr 8, 2021)

How is she this morning?


----------



## HBB (Apr 29, 2020)

Still the bloody discharge. It is thick and mucous like. When she stands up there’s a small amount on the ground. She is peeing and pooping as normal, she will eat a bite of hay and then go to lay back down. Definitely doesn’t seem quite herself today.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

HBB said:


> Still the bloody discharge. It is thick and mucous like. When she stands up there’s a small amount on the ground. She is peeing and pooping as normal, she will eat a bite of hay and then go to lay back down. Definitely doesn’t seem quite herself today.


Happy kidding!


----------



## brigieboo (Apr 8, 2021)

HBB said:


> Still the bloody discharge. It is thick and mucous like. When she stands up there’s a small amount on the ground. She is peeing and pooping as normal, she will eat a bite of hay and then go to lay back down. Definitely doesn’t seem quite herself today.


she's gonna pop anytime now!! make sure to post pictures of babies here!!! good luck!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Blood like that is concerning.

Hope things are ok.


----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

toth boer goats said:


> Blood like that is concerning.
> 
> Hope things are ok.


I agree. Reminds me a bit of what I went through with Treasure. Hope everything is okay!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

How is the doe? @HBB

That doesn't exactly look like normal discharge.. does she still have her ligaments?


----------



## HBB (Apr 29, 2020)

She is still pregnant. Still has a small amount of discharge and is definitely acting off, not as social towards us and keeping to her little barn but is eating and drinking. Her teats have definitely enlarged since yesterday and her udder is much rounder. I’m not sure what to do besides keep an eye on her because she seems fairly normal to be due to kid anytime, besides the discharge.


----------



## HBB (Apr 29, 2020)

From today


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Hope she will be ok.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Can you get an udder pic?


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

How is the lovely lady doin?


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

How is your girl today?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How’s it going?


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

@HBB how is she?


----------



## HBB (Apr 29, 2020)

Stilllll no babies. Now yellow/clear discharge and not much udder change.


----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

HBB said:


> Stilllll no babies. Now yellow/clear discharge and not much udder change.
> View attachment 219169
> 
> View attachment 219168
> ...


I hope she gets out whatever’s in there soon. Hopefully, kids are okay. Maybe she’s beginning to go into labor? Is she acting like she could be going into labor today (talking more, off by herself, stretching, anything different)? I hope it progresses normally for you! Keep us updated!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They can have discharge. It looks normal.


----------



## HBB (Apr 29, 2020)

Wanted to share the end of this story. She never did kid. She slowly looked thinner and thinner then back to normal size. Did she loose them? After that we put the buck back in with her, she cycled. We saw them breed and less than two months later she was bleeding. She was one of triplet doelings. I’ve heard that can be a problem for some fertility wise. Is this true? One of her triplet sisters just kidded today for the second time. I’m posting a separate thread on that for advice because the second kid, a little buckling, was born dead. Thank you for all the help, advice and well wishes.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

How did you know she was pregnant? She may never have gotten pregnant or lost them early. That triplet thing isn't true.


----------

